# Tybee Report 5-14



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Fished from 1pm until about midnight. Slow at first, small pompano and whiting were being caught. Mike and Amy showed up shortly after I got there and we managed to get a good spot on the rail. Went to use the bathroom and came back to find Mike hooked up on the first shark, on my heaver no less. Ended up having to beach it since there was no gaff or net. Hence was born the "Tybee Toss", where you take a medium sized shark and toss it 20 feet into the air, onto the pier.  

Then around dusk, a blitz came through, mostly BIG spanish and some blues. Gulls everywhere and the fish were hungry. As soon as I got the spanish jigging technique down, I caught 3 in 5 minutes before they managed to tear the rig to shreds and darkness fell. Biggest spanish I had was about 18". So now I need recipes for shark and spanish. Anyone know how to prepare spanish?


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

Emanuel,

Long walk to bathroom....beer drinkers curse. No gaff/net..come on, you need to get you one.
What kind of shark? 

What side of peir were you fishing? I have some theories about which side of peir is best. I know where there is stucture within casting distance. I think it might be some old pillings. I think one side is better during outgoing tide and other side is better for incomeing tide. Any thoughts on this? What is your favorite position on peir?


----------



## wizorack (May 9, 2003)

My brother in Myrtle beach catches Spanish often and cooked me up some one time. They pan fried it and used a oriental breading, like they use on butterfly shrimp, not sure of the brand. But I must say it was fantastic!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It seemed that every time I turned around to do something, a shark would hit my line. They were hitting everything yesterday. One tourist girl had a bottom rig that was part of her rental setup. She was fishing for whiting or whatever, and she hooked up with a 3' shark. That's what it was yesterday, 3' Sharpnose sharks, one after another after another after another.....

I like to be on the right or left corner, that allows me to throw my heaver and get some distance from the idiots throwing their lines over three and four rigs at a time. There may be some structure out there, but I think that it's straight off the end and not to the sides. What I think the advantage on the sides is the deep holes that are about 50 yards off the corner post.

Wiz, do you have any way of getting that recipe? I'd like to try it.


----------



## wizorack (May 9, 2003)

Next time I talk to my brother I will get it for ya!


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

Emanuel,

Structure staight out. Don't know bout' that...but to the left side is something..I know becuase I have snaged on it a few times over the years...My girl snaged on it last summer and when I got her loose up came dozens of rigs. 
Holes to the sides...ok...I feel like the left side is deeper and when fish come in to feed they come in from the left. Look at some marine topo maps of the area. Yes, I know it's all bout' the same that close to shore...but out a bit(say 3 to 5 hundred yards..it's deeper to the left.

Corners are allways preferred...But will take left over right every time. Front is good if there are not too many lines out and wind is not bad.

one more week can't hardly stand it


----------

